# 1 Cast= 1 Limit - No Tandem



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Yup, An Authentic TEXAS November limit.... I went down to the salt coast to a walk in wade area as I my intentions was to work on a dry hull boat of mine. ( live well stem leaking etc ) Winds were from the NW about 20 . Water temp about 69 and at the last hrs of the outgoing tide in the early am. 

No Worries. Slipped into the structure full shoreline to get in about 3 ft of water and Ka bam.. Got one... 

While I was putting her on the stringer , I tossed the secret weapon out from the toothy Flounda into the water and wouldn't cha know it.. da Laguna Pole with a Shimano Core 51 starts bowing over after I slide the other Flounda on the Stinky Pants Stringer. LOL Figure I can thrown some sponsors names out as well... 

Feech were 16 n 18 in. full of eggs on their way out to the Gulf. Good enough for me. Come December I will be banking on the 20 - 25 inch in stride. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Made up a new stuffing for the little one. Dang, if its not the best yet..lol I will post the other Flounda after she is cooked. It will be a bit over the top .. 

:dance:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Flounda # 2 Fall Time Classic*

Well La. brag that they have a larger limit, but I can take the Texas 2 step Flava Flounda limit over em any day.. LOl

------------------------------------------------------------------

I could not stuff it this time. Well I'll take that back.. Stuffed it with Flavor...

Gingersnap Cookies ( real not generic ) fine ground n 1/4 C of Jap Panko ground in with it and add sea salt n White ground pepper, Seared / Fry up . The ginger, sweet, and acid deliciously offset one another.

I added a Fancy Pear Sauce and bedded the feech on a Wild, Brown , White rice with roasted spiced pecans and dried cranberry Pilaf ..

Finished the Blackberry Pie from earlier this week on a warmed plated with a scoop of Bluebell Pecan Pralines n Cream ..

Fall Time Classic :dance:


----------

